# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #10: Order system & Forum

## Eddie

*Project Update #10: Order system & Forum*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

*Orders:*
We have been working on creating a system that can properly capture your Kickstarter orders directly into our web based system. Currently, the 5 backers for the $485 pledge level are "beta" testing it just to make sure we didn't miss something.
You can expect to receive a private message with instructions in the upcoming days.
*Forum:*
We are also almost done with the new forum and you will get news as soon as possible.
*Hardware:*
We are not yet ready to release information on all the modifications that we are doing, but we are having some really good discussions. The final result will be great.
Regards,
Jean Le Bouthillier

----------

